# Talk to me about placentitis please



## LostandFound (Today at 8:18 AM)

It seems to be a bit more common in minis than in regular horses and it's not something I've dealt with before. It says that early bagging up is the #1 sign, but exactly how bagged up is that? My mare is starting to change and I feel like it's early, but she is a seasoned broodmare and kind of always has something going on down there. I'm just trying to figure out how worried I should be.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Today at 12:07 PM)

How far along is she? Some mares are prone to placentitis depending on their conformation back there. I don’t typically see difference in the frequency between minis and full sized although that would be an interesting study. I’ve only had one with placentitis, and the ONLY symptom was early and progressive udder development. 

How far along is your girl? Do you have a vet you would trust to truly check her for placentitis? Depending on how far along she is, it might be worth getting some regumate/SMZ antibiotics. And if it’s placentitis, the sooner the better.


----------



## LostandFound (Today at 12:35 PM)

She is about 10 days short of 9 months, and hasn't had an issue before that I'm aware of. Actually I think it was your story that made me a little paranoid. I'm pretty sure my vet can't check but she would probably give me antibiotics. How fast and far did your mare develop an udder? I've been reaching under and grabbing a handful once a week or so, and there is a definite change. But she isn't what I would consider bagged up. I dug out some old pictures and I think she might just be back to what's normal for her. She deflated quite a bit as she progressed in her pregnancy.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Today at 1:04 PM)

I highly recommend taking pics. It gives you a more subjective way to monitor for change. So she is about 260 days? I would definitely be watching closely if that is the case. That is exactly about when my mare started to make progressive changes. She foaled at 276ish days and the foal was, of course, too young to survive despite hospitalization. It could be her normal but bares close monitoring.


----------



## LostandFound (Today at 1:19 PM)

Yes, just a smidge over 260 days I will definitely be watching very carefully. I've got pics, I have documented the poor girl almost once a month. I feel a little easier about it after comparing pre pregnancy to now, but I won't hesitate to call the vet if I get too nervous.


----------

